# Parts suppliers



## Rockhead261 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey, all.... I just purchased a nice, unmolested '83 GTI from a Vortexer, and am now beginning the process of evaluating the car and it's needs. My intention is to fix whatever's broke, clean whatever's dirty, and to keep the car totally stock/OEM. 
I'd like to know where guys are going for OEM parts. I've found a couple of e-tailers already, but I need some interior pieces and other hard-to-find stuff. Please post so others can benefit.



_Modified by Rockhead261 at 2:25 AM 1-16-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Parts suppliers (Rockhead261)*

Interior parts are hard to come by for GTIs. A lot of the reproduction items are only available in black, not red or blue. Best bet is often clean used parts from salvage yards.
I wish the market for GTI restoration parts existed like it does for American classics.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Parts suppliers ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ I wish the market for GTI restoration parts existed like it does for American classics.









Maybe Jamie, you and others from Vortex along with some enthusiasts should have a meeting with the top people at VWoA to discuss this subject. It could be as simple as VWoA providing a channel for obtaining parts from Germany or South Africa where some of the older water cooled VWs are still made. Providing a channel would involve ZERO inventory on VWoA's part and would give enthusiasts who want to spend the money a source for at least some parts. Maybe, someday, when VWoA realizes that money can be made they will do something, until then we have to fend for ourselves.
BTW, I still find it amazing that some VW Dealer Parts people cannot be bothered to sell older parts. Guess they don't have a clue that a sale is a sale be it a part for a 1983 Rabbit GTI or a 2004 GTI. I am sure glad some dealers realize that money can be made selling older parts. If it was not for dealers like that my Rabbit Resto Project might not have been possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Parts suppliers (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_
Maybe, someday, when VWoA realizes that money can be made they will do something, until then we have to fend for ourselves.
BTW, I still find it amazing that some VW Dealer Parts people cannot be bothered to sell older parts. Guess they don't have a clue that a sale is a sale be it a part for a 1983 Rabbit GTI or a 2004 GTI. I am sure glad some dealers realize that money can be made selling older parts. If it was not for dealers like that my Rabbit Resto Project might not have been possible.

When I was in Detroit a couple weeks ago for the auto show, we were walking through the Chrysler booth and noticed a Mopar display. This display contained nothing but OEM restoration parts for their popular muscle cars: grilles, taillights, aircleaner covers, valve covers, and so on. I made a comment to whoever was with me at the time that VW just doesn't understand enthusiasts and their needs, nor do they care to. It's really a shame


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Parts suppliers ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I made a comment to whoever was with me at the time that VW just doesn't understand enthusiasts and their needs, nor do they care to. It's really a shame









Would have been nice if that person that was with you was the CEO of VWoA.
Then again since VWoA does not seem to care why would the CEO spend any time with actual enthusiasts/customers?


----------

